# Looking for my old GTS N33NOS



## Harllequin (Nov 16, 2003)

Hi there guys, 

I've not had my Skyline for a good while now however I found a part that should really be with the car.

I'd like to send it onto the new owner but I've no clue if they get on here or not.

If any of you know the owner or are the owner of my old white R33 GTS reg number N33 NOS can you please send me a message as I have a bit you could really should have for the car.

The car was traded into Vineplace a few years ago.

Cheers

Darren


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

its still about as it comes up on a reg check

https://www.mycarcheck.com/check/N33NOS/


----------

